# Old Mountain Claw - NBD (New Bow Day)



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Last week I got a new bow. It's an Old Mountain Claw. Got it for $161 shipped. Brand new in box. 60 inches, 30 LB @ 28 inch. One piece recurve. Not sure but it may be on the same level as the Bearpaw Hoopi. don't shoot me with an arrow if I am wrong but i think it might be.

Any of you have this bow? If so how do you like it?


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

I just bought the same bow! at 40 lbs. Shoud be here next week. Do you like it? Looks like a good bow for the money...


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

It's a great bow. It is smooth and comfortable. Where did you buy yours?

I started off in archery last year with a takedown @ 26 LBS. Bought a 35 LBS hickory bow for about $100. Found I prefer recurve over long bow and saw this Old Mountain and love it. Love one piece over takedown. As noted I was eyeing Bearpaw Hoopi and Navajo but saw this Old mountain that seem similiar so went for it and pleased. Later I may go for a 40 LB recurve but for now this is great.


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

I first saw it on a website called old bow for $239 then I later found it one ebay for $160 and just bought it last night. I had a hard time finding any information on it glad I could finally talk to someone who has shot it! I shoot a 35 lb Samick Sage right now ive been shooting that for 3 years I figured it was time for a step up! You are doing it the right way start at low poundage and build up to higher weights. Those bearpaw bows are very tempting but I couldnt afford to spend over $200 figured id give this old mountain company a try.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Forest, I know that Old Bow website and saw them there too. The guy off eBay we bought ours from is about 30 miles from me so I requested I meet him and try one out first but he said he doesn't meet up with people so I said I understand and ordered one. I took the chance because I figured it would be a good bow anyway and it did turn out to be a good bow. 

I ordered on a Saturday and I got it Monday. I see he shipped same day before the post office closed of course and by Monday it was mine.

I forget where on the web I read this but the Old Mountain founders and owners were from PSE and broke away to form Old Mountain. This is the same way as Heritage Guitars were started and owned by former Gibson Guitar people. 

I never tried a Bearpaw but these appear to be similar.


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm not too sure about this, but some of the Old Bow's look a lot like the Southwest Archery bows. 

In particular, to me anyway, the "TigerShark" one-piece recurve looks very close to the Old Man Archery "CLAW" recurve.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Forest, I look forward to hearing your thoughts on yours when you get it. I have very little archery experience but you have lots more so you will have a better idea of how good it is. Please post your thoughts on it when you get it.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

By the way, I have not fired but I have held a Bear Grizzly and a PSE Maverick one piece and the riser on the Old Mountain isn't as "meaty" for lack of better term. by no means is it small, it's just not as big in my opinion. Feels fine and good though. You tell us your thoughts on the riser when you get yours.


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

I heard that old mountain was once part of Samick archery... not sure if it is true but I have come across a comment or two about it. JusAguy yeah, the shape of that tigershark dose look a lot like the claw very interesting... I have a instagram page that I post a lot of archery related photos and videos on if you guys want to check it out. My user name is the_archers_paradox im sure I will be posting photos and probably a review or two on there in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Forest, that must be it, Samick. I must have mixed up the PSE name with Samick. Samick makes guitars by the way. That is where I first heard of Samick about 20 years ago because of guitars. Not a big name in guitars. When I saw Samick bows I was surprised but then again Samick ay be one of those companies that's into making everything.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

JusAguy said:


> I'm not too sure about this, but some of the Old Bow's look a lot like the Southwest Archery bows.
> 
> In particular, to me anyway, the "TigerShark" one-piece recurve looks very close to the Old Man Archery "CLAW" recurve.


To me it resembles the Bearpaw Hopi one piece bow. I would show you a link but I get a message I am not allowed to post links.


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Gretsch6120 said:


> I would show you a link but I get a message I am not allowed to post links.


Me too - i think it takes 20 posts?


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

I wondered about that I tried posting a link the other day and it wouldn't let me. Well, this thread will definitely help us get to 20 posts! haha Yes Gretsch6120 the Bearpaw hopi looks similar to me too. Similar shape different price haha


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

Bow has shipped should be here Tuesday!


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

TheForest said:


> Bow has shipped should be here Tuesday!



Congrats on your purchase. I hope you like yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

This website is selling it for a lot more than what we bought ours for but it has specs like brace height. Let's see if I can post a link now -

http://www.koreanbow.com/shop/index.php?id_product=207&controller=product&id_lang=1


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for posting that link! I was worried I would have to figure the brace height out on my own. I need to make a new string for it tonight. WOW, $350 maybe I should sell mine and double my money haha


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

TheForest said:


> Thank you for posting that link! I was worried I would have to figure the brace height out on my own. I need to make a new string for it tonight. WOW, $350 maybe I should sell mine and double my money haha


Yeah, I feel sorry for anyone who buys from that website. I don't think anyone will pay $350 for an unknown bow. I little more and you can get a made in USA Bear Grizzly. 

I bet you are pretty excited that tomorrow yours arrives. I am just as excited to learn about your experience with this bow. Since you are going from 35 to 40 LBS, are you getting new arrows with the appropriate spine?


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

A mysterious box showed up today  









I am planning on going over to the range tonight and talking to the guys about what arrows I should get maybe do some bare shaft tuning and see how she shoots! I will let you know how it goes. The bow looks great so far! Once i get my arrows all set up in the next week or so I will probably do some sort of real review.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Forest, thanks for posting the picture. Hey we have the same box!!! :teeth:

Yes I look forward to your formal review next week. I think you will and should start a whole new thread for your review rather than review in this thread. But before next week, tonight after you meet up with others let us know their impressions of it and any further impressions you have on it.

Congrats on receiving it today.


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

Had a great time shooting last night! I am very impressed with the bow. Shoots beautifully even though I didn't do much tuning to it and I wasn't really shooting the right arrows for it either. I had one of the best groupings I have ever had in my first few rounds. 

I figured out a lot more about selecting the right arrows and I just ordered some shafts from Lancaster archery, excited to get it tuned in this weekend/next week. 

I think my brace height is a little off still I probably need a bit longer string. (the bow is pretty loud especially compared to my samick sage) but other then that it preformed perfectly! For $161 I would say that was a steal. 

Here is a little video of some shooting https://vimeo.com/213873338


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Forrest, thanks for the initial review and video.

Yours makes the exact same sound as mine. Tell me, is that sound similar to a dry fire sound? If so, why does it make that sound? Will string silencers fix that issue?

Which arrows did you order. I ordered some from Lancaster but for the model and spine I ordered they are back ordered.


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

A few things I am going to try to help make the bow quieter. 

One: Get the correct arrows for the bow. I ordered some Gold Tip Traditional 600's. They will work well with the #40 draw weight with a 200 gr field points (I am told) 

Two: making sure you have the correct brace height (trying to find the "sweet spot") My brace height is a little bit higher than the suggested 6 3/4-7 3/4 so I will be adjusting that!

Three: You can always add some sort of string silencers (I have used "beaver balls" and "cat whiskers" in the past, they work great) you can also put something on the bow limbs where the string hits to help dampen it a little. 

I think I am going to work my way from One-Three and see how it goes hopefully it helps! I wouldn't want to go hunting with this bow if I can't make it a bit quieter.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

Forest, did you get any more time in shooting the new bow? Did you do any of the mods to it? Mods or not, how are you loving your new Old Mountain (no pun intended!) and how does it compare to your previous bow?

About a week and a half ago I put felt on the limbs under the string and that quieted it down but that was before your suggestions so it was not quiet as quiet as I wanted. I did follow your suggestion of string silencers. I ordered Beaver Balls from Amazon. The combination of silencers and felt pads quieted it down a lot and tamed the vibration. The silencers is a similar concept to vibration dampeners on a tennis racquet. I play tennis and have used vibration dampeners but I don't now because I prefer feeling the vibration as some sort of feedback of how I hit the ball and the impact of the ball on the string bed. On this bow though I do like dampening the vibration and noise.


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

I have Old Mountain Archery Claw 35#, Claw 45# and Edge 45# all are 60 inches, I use Easton 1916 with 100 grain tips on the 35# and Gold Tip Traditional 600 with 100 0r 125 grain tips on the 45#

Old Mountain Archery bow from ebay for $161 free shipping are outstanding, performing as well as my 70's Ben Pearson and Bear bows.

Seems they may be a spin off of Samick or are Samick bows, Samick has an outstanding legacy in Olympic Archery Riser and Limbs sweeping medals for years with Korean Archers using them.

Good bows at any price, just happy they're inexpensive in comparison ; )


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

wildjim said:


> I have Old Mountain Archery Claw 35#, Claw 45# and Edge 45# all are 60 inches, I use Easton 1916 with 100 grain tips on the 35# and Gold Tip Traditional 600 with 100 0r 125 grain tips on the 45#
> 
> Old Mountain Archery bow from ebay for $161 free shipping are outstanding, performing as well as my 70's Ben Pearson and Bear bows.
> 
> ...


Nice to know there are more than just me with Old Mountain. Thanks for your thoughts on the Old Mountain. I wish Forest had followed up on his feelings about the bow now he had more time with it.

What spine would a Easton 1916 be?

Can you describe the differences between the Claw and Edge?


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

*Old Mountain Archery*



Gretsch6120 said:


> Nice to know there are more than just me with Old Mountain. Thanks for your thoughts on the Old Mountain. I wish Forest had followed up on his feelings about the bow now he had more time with it.
> 
> What spine would a Easton 1916 be?
> 
> Can you describe the differences between the Claw and Edge?


Easton 1916 is 623 spine at 31 inches, mine are cut to 28.75" about 600 spine I suppose. I also use Gold Tip Traditional 600 carbon arrows with 125 grain tip

Old Mountain Archery Claw has clear fiberglass over ash core limbs, Edge has black fiberglass over maple core limbs, the handle wood is different, Edge has a greenish handle. Handle design and bow function are identical to me.

I just ordered an Old Mountain Archery Blade Longbow 40#, Love Old Mountain Archery bows, Made in South Korea


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

*Old Mountain Archery Blade 68 Inches 40#@28"*

Old Mountain Archery Blade Longbow 68 inches 40#@28" Extreme Bowstings BCY X - Really sweet shooting bow, love it. Using Easton Platinum 1916 arrows with Blue Spin Wing vanes and Blue Nocks















October Mountain Products Ozark Hunter Longbow 68 inches 35#@28" Extreme Bowstrings BCY X - Old Mountain Archery Claw Recurve 60 inches 35#@28" Extreme Bowstrings BCY X - Easton Camo Hunter 1816 arrows with Black Spin Wing Vanes


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Apr 12, 2017)

wildjim, nice. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Alico Kidd (Sep 30, 2017)

I am debating on making the Old Mountain Blade my first longbow. How does it shoot and is there any other longbow that you could compare it to? Thank You


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Consider the grip on Longbows some use straight grip like Howard Hill or Medium Target grip like Old Mountain Archery, Old Mountain Products. . . I prefer the Medium Target Grip similar to Olympic style grip. You will not go wrong with a Old Mountain Archery Longbow or Recurve, I have several and they are all outstanding and inexpensive in comparison. . .


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Bows in photographs above are Vintage 1959 Bear Alaskan Semi Recurve, Bear Solid Fiberglass to modern SAS, Primal Gear Unlimited Compact Survival Bow, Greentree Vendetta, OMP Ozark Hunter, Old Mountain Archery Edge, Old Mountain Archery Blade, Old Mountain Archery OMA-62. . .

Bowstrings on modern longbows are Endless Loop BCY-X from Extreme Bowstrings $15 or Flemish Twist BCY-X with Halo .019 Serving from Stilldub Traditional (Ebay) $14

Bowstrings on Vintage bows are Dacron Flemish Twist from Stilldub Traditional (Ebay) $8.75


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

wildjim said:


> Bows in photographs above are Vintage 1959 Bear Alaskan Semi Recurve, Bear Solid Fiberglass to modern SAS, Primal Gear Unlimited Compact Survival Bow, Greentree Vendetta, OMP Ozark Hunter, Old Mountain Archery Edge, Old Mountain Archery Blade, Old Mountain Archery OMA-62. . .
> 
> Bowstrings on modern longbows are Endless Loop BCY-X from Extreme Bowstrings $15 or Flemish Twist BCY-X with Halo .019 Serving from Stilldub Traditional (Ebay) $14
> 
> Bowstrings on Vintage bows are Dacron Flemish Twist from Stilldub Traditional (Ebay) $8.75


'


IS THAT AN SAS PIONEER LONG BOW in your collection??!!

I`m about to pull the trigger on one, but I`ve yet to find someone that has owned or shot one?

Any info you can give me , (if it is a SAS Pioneer Long Bow) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alico Kidd (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank You wildjim. I just received the Old Mountain Blade longbow. This is my first time shooting a longbow and I know there is a lot to learn...and at 58 years old it could be a challenge but I just love the twang of the arrow. Shoot straight my friends and prosper


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Roadsnakes said:


> '
> 
> 
> IS THAT AN SAS PIONEER LONG BOW in your collection??!!
> ...



Excellent longbow just note the type of grip which is a modified straight grip, many prefer this type of grip, I like a medium pistol flat palm grip.


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Alico Kidd said:


> Thank You wildjim. I just received the Old Mountain Blade longbow. This is my first time shooting a longbow and I know there is a lot to learn...and at 58 years old it could be a challenge but I just love the twang of the arrow. Shoot straight my friends and prosper


At first a longbow has more hand shock than a recurve bow but for me I cannot put my longbow down. Modern Reflex Deflex longbows like the Old Mountain Archery Blade have minimal hand shock and are pleasant to shoot compared to a hickory self bow type longbow. Love Old Mountain Archery Longbows and Recurve Bows. . .


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.buildyourownbow.com/five-common-styles-of-longbow-grips/


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Alico Kidd said:


> Thank You wildjim. I just received the Old Mountain Blade longbow. This is my first time shooting a longbow and I know there is a lot to learn...and at 58 years old it could be a challenge but I just love the twang of the arrow. Shoot straight my friends and prosper


Love Old Mountain Archery Blade. . . For me the sweet spot is a 40lbs longbow with Easton Camo Hunter 1916 Aluminum arrow with 125gr point or Gold Tip Traditional 600 carbon arrow with 125gr point. I am experimenting with Spin Wing Vanes for longbow target archery. Do yourself a favor and choose a heavy arrow with 125gr or more arrow point with four or five inch turkey feathers ; ) which will fly straight and minimize vibration ; )


----------



## Alico Kidd (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank You for the feedback, you have given me a starting point as to which arrows and tips to start with.


----------



## Alico Kidd (Sep 30, 2017)

wildjim I was curious as to which bow stringer you use with the Old Mountain archery Blade longbow. I have been using one which I borrowed from a friend and it makes an easy task difficult


----------

